# Dwarf Gourami keeps dying can't work out why!!



## Mark602 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi I added a blue dwarf gourami to my tank about 2 months ago after about 2 weeks he developed a lump on the side of his face and became very lathargic he died within a few days, I just presumed bad breeding or something so I added another about 3 weeks later on Saturday he developed the exact same symptoms and died this morning, does anybody have any suggestions why?? My water parameters are Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 20, ph 7.4
Thanks in advance mark.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mark602 said:


> Hi I added a blue dwarf gourami to my tank about 2 months ago after about 2 weeks he developed a lump on the side of his face and became very lathargic he died within a few days, I just presumed bad breeding or something so I added another about 3 weeks later on Saturday he developed the exact same symptoms and died this morning, does anybody have any suggestions why?? My water parameters are Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 20, ph 7.4
> Thanks in advance mark.


These fish are not very hardy and many of them (maybe 40 %) that are imported, are prone to mycobacterium/Iridovirus which is not treatable.
Honey gourami or pearl gourami are much hardier .
Google Iridovirus in Dwarf gourami.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Are there other fish in the tank? They could catch it from the gourami.
I'd give up on dwarf gourami.. I'd get a honey instead, UNLESS they are kept in the same tank as the dwarfs, otherwise they've been exposed to it too.


----------



## Mark602 (Jan 11, 2012)

There are other fish in the tank but no more gourami's does that mean that the Iridovirus is still present even though my gourami has died??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have not heard of it affecting any other species, so it's only an issue if you plan to keep trying DGs. I too have given up on them. Honey or thicklip are a much better choice.


----------

